# Good quality "super zoom" Camera



## Scarpz13 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello All

Just looking for a quick bit of advice... taking the family to Disney World in a week or so, and I really don't want to lug around my big gear and worry about it for the week. Last time we went I took my 60D, which after 10 hours a day in the park and 6 days was a burden. Then I only had the one little one to watch... now we are blessed with 3, and I would rather carry around something compact but that still has reach...

Any recommendations or personal experience would be appreciated... not sure how the Nikon P600 stacks up to the Canaon SX60 or perhaps other offerings from 3rd party manufacturers...

thanks!

-G


----------



## JumboShrimp (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, but just noticed your question. I would seriously check out the Panasonic Lumix FZ1000. It has great reviews and should fit your needs (for a future trip, of course). See review at D P Review, for instance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2015)

A lot of people feel that the Canon SX50 HS is better than the SX60. They sell for $200 refurbished, so its a good deal.

Personally, I think 50X zoom is overkill, and its difficult to control the zoom to frame what you want. Images from a tiny sensor also suffer. Its a bright light camera, forget it when it is getting dark, or even a heavy overcast.

I'd take my G1X II for a vacation camera with the SX50 along for a wildlife Camera.

Canon is supposed to be coming out with a large sensor super zoom, but so far, its only a promise. If its a 1 in sensor, it won't be 50X, but even 20X would be great.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 15, 2015)

Sony RX100, 3 versions of them, bigger the Sony RX10; the Lumix LX100; Canon 1GX II; Fuji X30.


----------

